# usb mouse is not working although trackpad is.

## diablo465

my laptop is like this after i upgrade from gentoo 3.10.25. 

Specifically the laptop can not recongnize anything associated with mouse (e.g., usb wired mouse, usb mouse receiver) for all kerners after 3.10.25. Interestingly, the trackpad inbuilt on the laptop is working perfectly, even before X boot.

here are the configurations of my laptop (after logitech mouse receiver installed) :

lsusb

```

ae429-3176 profile # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 10f1:1a34 Importek 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

lsmod

```

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uvcvideo               71485  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2736  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1799  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         25786  1 uvcvideo

v4l2_common             3914  1 videobuf2_core

videodev              120979  3 uvcvideo,v4l2_common,videobuf2_core

media                  11273  2 uvcvideo,videodev

radeon               1317310  2 

rtl8192ce              47660  0 

rtl_pci                15483  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi                47583  2 rtl_pci,rtl8192ce

ttm                    60270  1 radeon

rtl8192c_common        36394  1 rtl8192ce

atl1c                  33834  0 

vboxnetflt             15666  0 

vboxnetadp             17766  0 

vboxdrv              1809437  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nfsv4                 362631  0 

nfs                   161961  1 nfsv4

nfsd                  233641  0 

auth_rpcgss            41823  1 nfsd

oid_registry            2211  1 auth_rpcgss

nfs_acl                 2527  1 nfsd

lockd                  60071  2 nfs,nfsd

sunrpc                189272  6 nfs,nfsd,auth_rpcgss,lockd,nfsv4,nfs_acl

```

please do not hesitate to ask me if any further information is required. Thanks

----------

## mir3x

I'm not fully understand that:

 *Quote:*   

> here are the configurations of my laptop (after logitech mouse receiver installed) : lsusb

 

Did u cut something like that :Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

before pasting ? Or what u mean that recevier is installed ? It seems he is not installed. I guess u mean u put him in usb port.

If not u have just to enable logitech in kernel:

Device drivers ->Hid support->special hid drivers -> logitech devices 

and enable Logitech Unifying receivers full support (HID_LOGITECH_DJ)

----------

## diablo465

thanks for the reply @mir3x. 

in the first post I just paste the results of lsusb, lsmod with unifying receiver plugged in. Apparently they are not identified by the system. 

I had a look on the kenrel configure and found HID_LOGITECH_DJ is enabled as inbuilding module. Still mouse is not working (mouse is tested on the another machine)

Interestingly, nothing is happening after running the following commands, and module can not be seen from the lsmod command result

```

ae429-3176 linux # modprobe -r hid_logitech_dj

modprobe: FATAL: Module hid_logitech_dj is builtin.

ae429-3176 linux # modprobe hid_logitech_dj

ae429-3176 linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uvcvideo               71485  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2736  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1799  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         25786  1 uvcvideo

v4l2_common             3914  1 videobuf2_core

videodev              120979  3 uvcvideo,v4l2_common,videobuf2_core

media                  11273  2 uvcvideo,videodev

radeon               1317310  2 

rtl8192ce              47660  0 

rtl_pci                15483  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi                47583  2 rtl_pci,rtl8192ce

ttm                    60270  1 radeon

rtl8192c_common        36394  1 rtl8192ce

atl1c                  33834  0 

vboxnetflt             15666  0 

vboxnetadp             17766  0 

vboxdrv              1809437  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nfsv4                 362631  0 

nfs                   161961  1 nfsv4

nfsd                  233641  0 

auth_rpcgss            41823  1 nfsd

oid_registry            2211  1 auth_rpcgss

nfs_acl                 2527  1 nfsd

lockd                  60071  2 nfs,nfsd

sunrpc                189272  6 nfs,nfsd,auth_rpcgss,lockd,nfsv4,nfs_acl

```

----------

## diablo465

more updates:

 I have updated the gentoo kernel into 4.0.5 and installed hid_logitech_dj as a modules, as shown below. Still the unifying receiver can not be found. ....

```

chenming@ae429-3176 ~ $ uname -a

Linux ae429-3176 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jun 28 10:38:20 AEST 2015 x86_64 AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

chenming@ae429-3176 ~ $ lsmod |grep hid_logitech_dj

hid_logitech_dj        10101  0

```

----------

## mir3x

I have something in dmesg:

logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0004: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input2

So it means that /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) should be in kernel also

and /dev/hidraw raw HID device support (HIDRAW), check for them ( and maybe also USB_UHCI_HCD, at least for my system )

Btw  anything from usb port works ?

EDIT_X:

I checked mint where djreceiver is as module and its lsmod looks like:

hid_generic            12548  0 

hid_logitech_dj        18581  0 

usbhid                 53014  0 

hid                   101512  4 hid_generic,usbhid,hid_logitech_dj

so maybe u lack some hid* ...

----------

## diablo465

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> I have something in dmesg:
> 
> logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0004: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input2
> 
> So it means that /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) should be in kernel also
> ...

 

Thanks for the update. it is confirmed that usb storage is working for my laptop ATM.  I then start looking for all the modules associated with hid, and build them as modules (previously they are all inbuilding kernels which I can not see the status by lsmod and cat /proc/modules)

now this is the updated situation:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # modprobe usbhid
> 
> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'usbhid': Exec format error
> ...

 

----------

## mir3x

Can u check dmesg when hid_logitech_dj is loaded?

Maybe there is some error about pairing.

On https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev its written 

that some mouses needs USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED.

----------

## diablo465

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Can u check dmesg when hid_logitech_dj is loaded?
> 
> Maybe there is some error about pairing.
> 
> On https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev its written 
> ...

 

here is the demsg for the kernel (3.10.25) that mouse is working

```

dmesg |grep Logitech

[    2.760539] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.769325] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input5

[    2.770902] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0

[    2.779733] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.1/input/input6

[    2.783405] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input1

[    2.829659] input: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

```

and the following is the demsg from the kernel that mouse is not working.

```

ae429-0176 chenming # dmesg |grep Logitech

[    2.515042] input: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

```

I guess hid-generic is not loaded properly (3.17.5 and 4.0.5). but once I instert hid-generic, error comes:

```

ae429-0176 chenming # modprobe hid-generic

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'hid_generic': Device or resource busy

```

or equivalently

```

# insmod /lib/modules/4.0.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-generic.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/4.0.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-generic.ko: Device or resource busy

```

----------

## Goingtobecrazy

I have the exact same issue since like 7 months with my mouse.

dmesg when i connect it:

```

[20869.517729] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[20869.604799] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=1038, idProduct=1369

[20869.604810] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[20869.604815] usb 2-1.2: Product: Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse

[20869.604820] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: SteelSeries

[20869.608359] hid-generic 0003:1038:1369.0003: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0

[20869.609244] input: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/0003:1038:1369.0004/input/input10

[20869.609382] hid-generic 0003:1038:1369.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input1

[20869.610235] input: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.2/0003:1038:1369.0005/input/input11

[20869.661025] hid-generic 0003:1038:1369.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input2

[20869.662379] input: SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.3/0003:1038:1369.0006/input/input12

[20869.712980] hid-generic 0003:1038:1369.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Device [SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input3

```

What's really interesting here, it's that my button on the border of my mouse works, but not the other one. 

It's like the button assigned to the synaptics trackpoint aren't reassign to the mouse, and add more button just work.

I have a thinkpad, with 2 different trackpoint (center of the computer, and bottom). On my first install of gentoo, only the first trackpoint was working. After add some config and 50-synaptics.conf, the second tracpoint work. But i just can't use my mouse. I don't know what i have to configure, or what a 50-usb-mouse.conf looks like...

The 50-synaptics.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad catchall"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

        Option "CoastingSpeed" "0"

        Option "FingerLow" "35"

        Option "FingerHigh" "40"

EndSection

```

----------

